# Problem mit modrewrite



## ByeBye 242513 (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

habe hier ein kleines Problem, was mache ich falsch?
Erstmal zum Code.

*.htaccess*

```
# URL Manipulation
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*).html$ 		/index.php?page=$2&url=$1
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)_(.*).html$    /index.php?page=$2&id=$3&url=$1
```

Beispiel 1: Ausgabe, wenn ich diesen Link eingebe: http://www.seite.de/profil/mail/read.html

```
Page: read
ID:
URL: profil/mail
```
Beispiel 2: Ausgabe, wenn ich diesen Link eingebe: http://www.seite.de/profil/mail/read_123.html

```
Page: read
ID: 123
URL: /index.php/mail
```

Was muss ich denn ändern, damit bei URL (Beispiel 2) das selbe wie bei Beispiel 1 steht?


----------



## DeluXe (7. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

gleich vorab, ich kenne mich mit dem Syntax nicht ganz so super aus, wie ich das jedoch sehe werden bei dir im zweiten Beispiel beide Rules angewendet.
Das müsstest du lediglich unterdrücken.

Meinen Erinnerungen nach geht das mit einem simplen [OR] am Ende der Zeile, es ist aber auch gut möglich dass da noch mehr gemacht werden muss. 


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*).html$ 	     /index.php?page=$2&path=$1 [OR]
RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)_(.*).html$    /index.php?page=$2&id=$3&url=$1
```


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (7. November 2009)

Wenn ich ein [OR] schreibe erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "_500 Internal Server Error_".


----------



## DeluXe (7. November 2009)

Wie auch du hättest nachlesen können, ist das besagt [OR] nur auf RewriteCond, nicht jedoch auf RewriteRule anzuwenden.

Aber du kannst ja hier mal nachlesen, wie das dann aussehen müsste. Dafür habe ich mit dem Thema zu wenig am Hut, als das ich mich daran noch erinnern könnte. 
http://www.nebel.de/kurse/Apache/mod_rewrite.html


----------



## Gumbo (7. November 2009)

Du musst die Suchmuster genauer spezifizieren, etwa:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/_]+)\.html$ /index.php?page=$2&url=$1
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/_]+)_([^/_]+)\.html$ /index.php?page=$2&id=$3&url=$1
```


----------

